# Post a song and replace one word with Bacon



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Replace one word in a song title with Bacon. 

You can post the band as well or not, up to you. One post at a time please. 




If You Want Bacon (You've Got It) - AC/DC :boogie


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Must Have Been Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

It's the End of the Bacon as We Know It (And I Feel Fine) - R.E.M.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Bacon Face. Lady Gaga. :lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bark at the Bacon - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Don't Go Breaking My Bacon


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Building a Bacon - Sarah McLachlan


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

It's Raining Bacon - The Weather Girls


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacons in the Sun - Terry Jacks


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Baby One More Bacon - Brittany Spears


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Talk Bacon to Me - Poison


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Iron Maiden - The Bacon of the Beast


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

No Cheap Bacon - Suzanne Vega


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I’ll Stand by Bacon - The Pretenders


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My Bacon Eyes - Liz Phair


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Zoot Suit Bacon - Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Me Pumps - Amy Winehouse


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Toad Licker said:


> Bacon Me Pumps - Amy Winehouse


lol

Blitzkrieg Bacon - The Ramones


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Eye Joe - Rednex


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Heat of the Bacon - Young the Giant


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon in My Pocket - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon by the Ocean - DNCE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I Bacon You - Bjork :mushy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Summer of Bacon - Bryan Adams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Waiting for the Bacons - Pink Floyd


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Working for the Bacon -Loverboy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Classic! 


Bacon Garden - Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Bacon Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacons are Burning - Midnight Oil :cry


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gold on the Bacon - The Black Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You Oughta Bacon - Alanis Morissette


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

U Can’t Touch Bacon - MC Hammer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon a Girl - No Doubt :mushy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

We Didn’t Start the Bacon - Billy Joel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Another One Bites the Bacon - Queen


----------



## aqwsderf (Aug 16, 2013)

Bacon On My Mind


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

When I Bacon Around - Green Day


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Walking on Bacon - Katrina and the Waves


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Girls Just Want to Have Bacon - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You Give Bacon a Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

One Bacon at a Time - Johnny Cash


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Howlin for Bacon - The Black Keys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Walking on Broken Bacon - Annie Lennox


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Counting Bacon - One Republic


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm Gonna Bacon You Too - Buddy Holly :rub


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Welcome to the Bacon - Guns N Roses


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Little Old Bacon from Pasadena - Jan & Dean


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Citrine79 said:


> Howlin for Bacon - The Black Keys


Love the Black Keys! Saw them a couple years ago they were amazing!


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Bacon with Butterfly Wings - Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Living Bacon Girl - Rob Zombie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fresh Bacon - Andy Grammer


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Bones - Alice in Chains


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

The Bacon song - toy-box


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Moon - Chris Cornell


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I Want Bacon - Savage Garden


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Maxwell's Bacon Hammer - The Beatles


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hall of Bacon - The Script


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon and Candy - Marcy Playground


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bennie and the Bacon - Elton John


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Eyes - Meat Puppets


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

West End Bacon - Pet Shop Boys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

The Sound of Bacon - Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

Never Gonna Give You Bacon - Rick Astley.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Death In Bacon - Amon Amarth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon's Paradise - Coolio 8)


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Bacon Death - Metallica


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Bacon Girl - Aqua


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Need You Bacon - INXS


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pretty Fly (For a Bacon Guy) - The Offspring


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Live Free And Bacon - Pentagram


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

Man in the Bacon - Alice In Chains.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Pour Some Bacon on Me - Def Leppard


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Across The Bacon Bridge - Amon Amarth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Why Does It Always Bacon On Me? - Travis


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

And the Bacon Will Rock - Van Halen (RIP Eddie)


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

Jamie's Bacon - Van Halen (RIP Eddie)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tainted Bacon - Soft Cell


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

BTS - We Are Bacon


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Dinah Washington - Bacon in the rain


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

no bacon no cry


here come the hotbacon


you give bacon a bad name


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Fairytale of new bacon


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Its beginning to look a lot like bacon


Do they know its bacon (band aid)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Bacon bells


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I wish it could be bacon every day


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

its the most wonderful bacon of the year


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I'll be home for bacon


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

the little bacon boy


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Anybody seen my bacon? - The Rolling Stones


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Driving home for bacon - Chris rea


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Bacon in your eyes - Devil Doll


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

I just called to say I love bacon


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Can't help falling in bacon - Elvis Presley


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

The Bacon Is My Enemy


----------



## nightfly (Sep 9, 2015)

boulevard of bacon dreams


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hot Hot Bacon - Buster Poindexter


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Bacon make the world go round - The stylistics


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Don’t Rush Bacon - Taylor Dayne


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Hit me with you bacon sticks


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

never gonna give bacon up


uptown top bacom


take good care of my bacon


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Bacon Jean


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

The Man Who Sold the Bacon


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

with or without bacon


oops upside your bacon


i need bacon tonight


come and get your bacon


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Bacon Dance


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon Shack - The B-52’s


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Bacon on the floor - Beth Hart


----------



## CarpeLibrum (Jun 2, 2015)

Carry on Wayward Bacon - Kansas


----------



## strayshadow (Sep 19, 2013)

Bacon in my pocket - Change


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Everybody Wants to Rule the Bacon - Tears for Fears


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

We Will Rock Bacon - Queen


----------



## Noimportant (Mar 20, 2021)

Opus - Life is Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Bacon Dance - Men Without Hats


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

American Bacon - Green Day


* *


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Master of Bacon- Metallica


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Good Things Fall Bacon - Jon Bellion


* *


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fat Bottomed Bacon - Queen


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

DaNcing in a Bacon - EZI



* *


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Private Bacon -The B-52’s


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Bacon on the weekend - John Mayer


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon Train - Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Setting the bacon on fire - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

We Didn’t Start the Bacon - Billy Joel


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

The Bacon of your Mind - Noel Harrison


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nothing’s Gonna Stop Bacon Now - Starship


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hey Bacon - Gin Blossoms


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

All I Want for Christmas is Bacon- Mariah Carey


----------



## AnodyneHamster (Apr 24, 2021)

Pretty Bacon - Sex Pistols
Bacon the Night - Patti Smith
Get Up (I Feel Like Being a Bacon Machine) - James Brown


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

It’s Raining Bacon - The Weather Girls


----------



## AnodyneHamster (Apr 24, 2021)

This Bacon Ain't Big Enough For Both Of Us - Sparks


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tiny Bacon - Elton John


----------



## AnodyneHamster (Apr 24, 2021)

Oh Bacon! Up Yours! - X-Ray Spex


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Party Bacon - Andrew W.K.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Nothing’s Gonna Stop Bacon Now - Starship


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

What is Bacon? - Twice


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Girls Just Want To Have Bacon - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Darker side of the Bacon - Pink Floyd


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Got My Mind Set On Bacon - George Harrison


----------



## Black jesus (May 14, 2021)

Amazing bacon - John Newton 🙏


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Ramones - Now I Wanna Sniff Some Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Welcome to the Bacon - Guns N Roses


----------



## Black jesus (May 14, 2021)

Never gonna give bacon up - Rick Astley


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Frank Zappa - Don't Eat the Yellow Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Gold on the Bacon- The Black Keys


----------



## Black jesus (May 14, 2021)

I was made for loving bacon - kiss


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

Anavae - Bacon In A Bottle


----------



## Black jesus (May 14, 2021)

Mmm mmm mmm Bacon - Crash Test Dummies


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Air Supply - Making Bacon Out of Nothing at All


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon Rain - Prince


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon In The Boys Room - Motley Crue


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Smiths - Sweet and Tender Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hazy Shade of Bacon - The Bangles


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Jimi Hendrix - Castles Made of Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Careless Bacon -Wham!


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

wish you were bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Summer of Bacon - Bryan Adams


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Beatles - Got to Get Bacon Into My Life


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

We Got The Bacon - The Go-Go’s


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

fly me to the bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Pour Some Bacon on Me - Def Leppard


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The Police - Don't Stand So Close to Bacon


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

master of bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon In My Pocket - Alanis Morrisette


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Elvis Presley - Have I Told You Lately That I Love Bacon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Don’t Stand So Close To Bacon - The Police


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Beach Boys - Don't Talk (Put Your Bacon on my Shoulder)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sowing the Seeds of Bacon - Tears For Fears


----------



## PenguinWings (Jul 18, 2018)

blue bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Our Bacon is Sealed - The Go-Go’s


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Dolly Parton - I Will Always Love Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hot Hot Bacon - Buster Poindexter


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Heat Of The Bacon - Asia


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Eurythmics - There Must Be an Angel (Playing With my Bacon)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Welcome To The Bacon - Guns N Roses


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

America - Sister Bacon Hair


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Tell It To My Bacon - Taylor Dayne


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hot For Bacon - Van Halen


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Jerry Lee Lewis - Whole Lot of Bacon Going On


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Larger Than Bacon - Backstreet Boys


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Beatles - You Never Give Me Your Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sweet Bacon O‘ Mine - Guns N Roses


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon Drives Me Crazy - Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Babymetal - Gimme Bacon!!


----------



## Greenmacaron (Jul 20, 2019)

WAB (wet *** bacon) - Cardi B feat. Megan Thee Stallion


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

No Bacon Is To Blame - Howard Jones


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Hall & Oates - I Can't Go for Bacon (No Can Do)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I Need Bacon! - Fitz and the Tantrums


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Devo - Bacon U Want


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

We Didn’t Start the Bacon - Billy Joel


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Bjork - There's More to Life Than Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon By The Ocean - DNCE


----------



## FrankSelke93 (Jun 19, 2021)

Green Day - Bacon Case


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Kickstart My Bacon - Motley Crue


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Sophie B Hawkins - Bacon I Wish I Was Your Lover


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Greatest Bacon Of All - Whitney Houston


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Beastie Boys - No Bacon Till Brooklyn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

She Works Hard For The Bacon - Donna Summer


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Bacon Figure - George Michael.


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon….What A Feeling - Irene Cara


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

J.S. Bach - Bacon Joy of Man’s Desiring


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon In The Stream - Dolly Parton/Kenny Rogers


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Sinead O'Connor - Nothing Compares 2 Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Addicted To Bacon - Robert Palmer


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Flamingos - I Only Have Eyes For Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Fire and Bacon - James Taylor


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Smack My Bacon Up" - The Prodigy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Part Time Bacon - Stevie Wonder


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Isn't Bacon Lovely - Stevie Wonder


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Into The Bacon - Benny Mardones


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Captain & Tennille - Bacon Will Keep Us Together


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

You Can Call Me Bacon - Paul Simon


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"I Touch Bacon" - Divinyls


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Roxy Music - Bacon is the Drug


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Let’s Hear It For The Bacon - Deniece Williams


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Bacon Face - lady gaga


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon Summer - Bananarama


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Doors - Hello, I Love Bacon


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

Ride the bacon - Metallica


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Running With The Bacon -Van Halen


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Talking Heads - Bacon is Better


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

My Bacon Was Gone - The Pretenders


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Bacon in Pocket - The Pretenders


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Born in the Bacon - Bruce Sprinsgsteen


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Sir Mix-A-Lot - Baby Got Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Total Eclipse of the Bacon - Bonnie Tyler


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Crash Test Dummies - Mmm Mmm Mmm Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Only Wanna Be With Bacon - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## Starcut83 (Feb 13, 2021)

Can't Leave You Bacon - Maroon 5


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Everybody Have Bacon Tonight - Wang Chung


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Go-Gos - Our Lips are Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon Crush - R.E.M.


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Megadeth - Bacon is my Business….And Business is Good


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon and Life - Skid Row


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Barry Manilow - Can't Smile Without Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Before Bacon Cheats - Carrie Underwood


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

U2 - Bacon Bloody Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Un-breeak My Bacon - Toni Braxton


----------



## Socialmisfits (May 14, 2021)

I just called to say Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

I Can’t Tell Bacon Why - The Eagles


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Snoop Dogg - Drop Bacon Like It's Hot


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Take My Bacon Away - Berlin


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Grimes - Bacon Without Blood


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Uptown Bacon - Billy Joel


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

John Lee Hooker - One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon In An Elevator - Aerosmith


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Better Bacon - Breaking Benjamin


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hell's Bacon - AC/DC


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The Bacon Is High - Blondie


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Cheap Trick - I Want You to Want Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon Is A Place On Earth - Belinda Carlisle


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The Beatles - Happiness is a Warm Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

The End Of The Bacon- Don Henley


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Bob Marley - No Woman No Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hold Bacon Now - Thompson Twins


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Black Crowes - She Talks to Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon to Believe In - Young the Giant


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Britney Spears - …Baby One More Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Smooth Bacon - Sade


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Tina Turner - What's Bacon Got to Do With It?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

We Didn’t Start The Bacon - Billy Joel


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Neil Diamond - Cracklin’ Bacon


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Hot For Bacon - Van Halen


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Bacon in Slavery" - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

The Smiths - How Soon is Bacon?


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Give A Little Bacon - Supertramp


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Bacon - Shout - Tears for Fears


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

King of Bacon- The Police


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Neil Sedaka - Breaking Bacon is Hard to Do


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Money For Bacon - Dire Straits


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Dirty Bacon Done Dirt Cheap - AC/DC


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Careful with that Bacon, Eugene" - Pink Floyd


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Georgia Satellites - Keep Your Bacon To Yourself


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Material Bacon - Madonna


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

"Rainy Days and Bacon" - The Carpenters


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Talking Heads - Making Bacon Floppy


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Bacon In Low Places - Garth Brooks


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Un-Break My Bacon - Toni Braxton


----------

